# Holland State Park In Michigan



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking to camp at holland state park in michigan and wanted some feedback on the park and which campground to camp at??

Also on the beach campground says "The campground is "Site Specific" during this season. " What does this mean?

Russ


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> Looking to camp at holland state park in michigan and wanted some feedback on the park and which campground to camp at??
> 
> Also on the beach campground says "The campground is "Site Specific" during this season. " What does this mean?
> 
> Russ


Hey Nature Dog Two,
This is one of our favorite campgrounds. We pilgrimage there every year, the day we're out of school for the summer (I teach). The "on the beach" campground is site specific, meaning you have to reserve a specific site. There are full hook ups down the center and electric only on the outside rows. Basically, it's a big parking lot that ends at the beach. The restroom is very new and always very clean. We do full hookups, but use the private showers to get the sand off all the kids after fun at the beach. There is a playground on the beach and a snack stand, covered picnic area, and a lighthouse. There is a channel at the entrance to the campground and day use area which is fun to hang out at and watch the water craft come through from Lake Macatawa to Lake MI. You will see gorgeous sunsets. Captain Sundae's is just down the road for great icecream.
The down side? The entrance to the campground is right next to the day use parking for the beach. So, you will often get the general public just cruising through the campground. Since it's all concrete and sand, you need to bring your own commercial fire pit. We did have our bikes stolen there last year. Mommy's fault. I forgot to lock them up to the hitch of our Outback that night. I think a lot of people use this campground because of it's proximity to the beach that may not camp often as we've had more incidents of people walking through our campsite than at any other state park. One lady even dumped her coffee in the sand right behind our Outback last year, even with the kids' sand toys and my beach chair right there with her coffee!
The other Lake Macatawa loop is grassy and wooded with a smaller, nice playground. I've never been in the bathhouse, but they are older. Whatever you do, don't book there for the first couple weeks of June, because it is the party spot for graduating seniors in the area. The place is literally swarming with them. The rule of family members and only so many to a campsite is just tossed out the window. In fact, last year the rangers were moving families who had booked that loop to our beach loop due to the mass of teen campers. We drove through last year (looking for our bikes) and couldn't believe it. Though there was no drinking of alcohol, openly, it just wasn't the peaceful camping experience I would recommend. No bias against teenagers - I teach high school. It's just the sheer numbers, and they were constantly being dropped off and picked up at the entrance. Yikes! By the way, across the street is Lake Macatawa with a small beach area. It's a very short walk or bike ride to the Lake MI day use.
Hope this helps! Let me know if you'll be there the first week of June (pm me) as we'll be there for 10 days! YAHOOOOO! Schools almost over for mommy and the kids!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info this helps a lot.

Russ


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Looking to camp at holland state park in michigan and wanted some feedback on the park and which campground to camp at??
> 
> Also on the beach campground says "The campground is "Site Specific" during this season. " What does this mean?
> 
> Russ


Hey Nature Dog Two,
This is one of our favorite campgrounds. We pilgrimage there every year, the day we're out of school for the summer (I teach). The "on the beach" campground is site specific, meaning you have to reserve a specific site. There are full hook ups down the center and electric only on the outside rows. Basically, it's a big parking lot that ends at the beach. The restroom is very new and always very clean. We do full hookups, but use the private showers to get the sand off all the kids after fun at the beach. There is a playground on the beach and a snack stand, covered picnic area, and a lighthouse. There is a channel at the entrance to the campground and day use area which is fun to hang out at and watch the water craft come through from Lake Macatawa to Lake MI. You will see gorgeous sunsets. Captain Sundae's is just down the road for great icecream.
The down side? The entrance to the campground is right next to the day use parking for the beach. So, you will often get the general public just cruising through the campground. Since it's all concrete and sand, you need to bring your own commercial fire pit. We did have our bikes stolen there last year. Mommy's fault. I forgot to lock them up to the hitch of our Outback that night. I think a lot of people use this campground because of it's proximity to the beach that may not camp often as we've had more incidents of people walking through our campsite than at any other state park. One lady even dumped her coffee in the sand right behind our Outback last year, even with the kids' sand toys and my beach chair right there with her coffee!
The other Lake Macatawa loop is grassy and wooded with a smaller, nice playground. I've never been in the bathhouse, but they are older. Whatever you do, don't book there for the first couple weeks of June, because it is the party spot for graduating seniors in the area. The place is literally swarming with them. The rule of family members and only so many to a campsite is just tossed out the window. In fact, last year the rangers were moving families who had booked that loop to our beach loop due to the mass of teen campers. We drove through last year (looking for our bikes) and couldn't believe it. Though there was no drinking of alcohol, openly, it just wasn't the peaceful camping experience I would recommend. No bias against teenagers - I teach high school. It's just the sheer numbers, and they were constantly being dropped off and picked up at the entrance. Yikes! By the way, across the street is Lake Macatawa with a small beach area. It's a very short walk or bike ride to the Lake MI day use.
Hope this helps! Let me know if you'll be there the first week of June (pm me) as we'll be there for 10 days! YAHOOOOO! Schools almost over for mommy and the kids!
[/quote]

We are planing on going this coming weekend 4/27/2007 , Wondering if we need resvations or if we can just show up. It looks like there are a lot of sites left at the wooded campground? That is where we would prefer to camp.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you would be fine, though it never hurts to play it safe and make a reservation.
Have fun!


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

My husband and I lived in Holland for 20 years and have family still living there. I agree, do not go during the month of June. Lots of partys and loud nights with music. Many graduating seniors stay at both parks. We were the loud graduating seniors who did camp at the state park way back when.

The down side of the Beach Campground, is you have people walking through at all time. The Park does close the gate at night, but the days are VERY BUSY with hundredes of people visiting the beautiful beach. The other campground across from Lake Mac is just as the other person said. Grassy and shaded and it is located off a very busy road. Should you stay there, try to request a site away from the road. The state park is not far by car or by bikes. Lake Mac beach (small strip of beach) is loacted across from Lake Mac campground, but you must cross the BUSY Ottawa Beach road to get to it.

There is another campground off of "Ottawa Beach road" not far from the state park or lake mac campground. I do beleive it is a private campground and has many trees. The web site is........ www.oakgroveresort.com I have never stayed there but always looks very nice. I do know that it is a alcohol free environment if you do not mind that. Oak Gove does not have a view of the lake, but it is very close and you can still ride your bikes or drive to the beach. The other upside to Oak Grove is, you will not have all the teenagers camping beside you.

I hope I helped you out. Holland is very beautiful clean town. Lots to see and do! If you should go and want more information, we would be happy to give you suggestions. Take care and enjoy your stay in BEAUTIFUL HOLLAND!!!!!

PS. There is a great restaurant next to Lake Mac campground called "Ottawa Beach Inn." It is a very popular place to eat. Try it out if you have time.


----------

